# Autoglym Lifeshine Carbon Shield?



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

Has anyone used this or have any opinion of it? I have a mate who applies it at a garage and has given me a couple of bottles..? Also what is it classed as? Sealant or coating or what?

TIA

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would guess it is a coating but either way get the paint very clean and give it a try


----------



## Danpoulter (Feb 14, 2017)

lowejackson said:


> I would guess it is a coating but either way get the paint very clean and give it a try


I ended up trying it at the weekend and it looks so glossy and the beading it pretty good, now I'm just curious about the durabulity as its supposed to be a durable coating, it said apply to clean paint so I spent a good 4 hours prepping the finished result is worth it

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Look forward to an update on water behaviour after a month.....or two

Chris


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Danpoulter said:


> I ended up trying it at the weekend and it looks so glossy and the beading it pretty good, now I'm just curious about the durabulity as its supposed to be a durable coating, it said apply to clean paint so I spent a good 4 hours prepping the finished result is worth it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Care for it with a pH neutral shampoo and you should be good.


----------

